# Oops, I procrastinated! Suggestions for a finish process that can be ready in 2 days?



## cathode (May 18, 2014)

I'm participating in a small pop-up craft fair / vending event in a few days, and I procrastinated and don't have some pieces ready yet. D'oh!

I've got six book ends made from black walnut and cast iron, that need a clear finish that is completely cured within 48 hours. Suggestions?


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Laquer? Shellac? Water based poly?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Those are about the only choices you have…lacquer…shellac, or a waterborne.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I would narrow that to shellac or waterbase. Lacquer dries quickly but takes weeks to fully cure and off-gases during that time, you'll have the place smelling like lacquer thinner.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I like Deft water based acrylic. Can be recoated in an hour (after a light sanding).


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I've had good luck with Minwax water based spar urethane. It flows out really nicely with a foam brush (does not crumble the foam!) and leaves a really smooth finish. I finished my latest tool chest with it in one day. Three coats.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Shellac and then wax


----------



## DakotaHeirlooms (Sep 24, 2015)

Ever try Zinsser Quick-15? It's a fast-drying alkyd varnish that is excellent for interior use on all woods, cabinets, doors, trim, and metal. It dries in 15 minutes to a hard, durable finish; 3 coats can be applied in one day. I've used it on a few Pine projects, and I've seen projects that our local Paint Store professional sprayed it on.


----------



## cathode (May 18, 2014)

Thanks all. I ended up going with a base coat of Arm-R-Seal to bring out the grain, wiped really thin, and then a couple coats of a water-based polyurethane (satin Varathane) from a rattle can, it looks great.


----------

